
Where We Stand and What's Next for Kotlin - ingve
https://realm.io/news/andrey-breslav-whats-next-for-kotlin-roadmap/
======
airless_bar
Comes off as a bit "me too" from my perspective.

In the whole list of things there is literally only a single thing which isn't
already shipping/existing in Scala.

